

AngularJS announces Dart port - spankalee
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1WHCcp3G3HxoE7b_ut_ERKJF4zQK_P4qFlESjE2E9AUQ/mobilepresent?pli=1#slide=id.ge9b8ffc8_015

======
spankalee
A lot of the JS code has already been ported. The GitHub repository is open:
[https://github.com/angular/angular.dart](https://github.com/angular/angular.dart)

------
Estyn
Video of the presentation with some more details about Angular vNext
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W13q...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W13qDdJDHp8)

------
curiousducky
What's the value of this, I use Angular a lot and love it, but Dart only adds
a degree of complexity that I don't want to debug with.

~~~
adrianlmm
You love Angular, so do I, but not so much about JavaScript.

As a Dart user I can tell you, it feels more right than JavaScript with true
classes, interfaces libraries, debugger, etc.

